# Travel Trailer Manufacturers



## jefffoxsr (Mar 1, 2002)

Which manufacturers are considered top of the line like BMW or Cadillac cars?
Which are considered like a Chevy?
Which are considered for the budget-minded?

This would help me a great deal in my search.

Thanks.

Jeff Fox



Jeff Fox


----------



## Cliff (Mar 1, 2002)

Travel Trailer Manufacturers

The dollar signs associated with each of them will provide the answer to your question.

*C*

*Chaos reigns within. Reflect, repent, and reboot.
                                 Order shall return.*

www.gonecamping.net


----------



## Will Daniels (Mar 3, 2002)

Travel Trailer Manufacturers

Jeff: Hard question to answer,but I can tell you the two biggest mfg.,Fleetwood and Thor seem to have more complaints about QC and have questioable reliability than many others.


----------



## JeffandSuzanne (Mar 19, 2002)

Travel Trailer Manufacturers

Don't know what would be the "Chevy" or less in TT's, but I can speak from experience that Airstream Excella/Classic is the BMW/Cadillac of TT's.  The Airstream Safari would compare to, say, Oldsmobile or Acura.

Almost full-timers in a white 1999 Ford E-250 Regency Van, pulling a 30ft. Airstream w/Hensley Arrow hitch


----------



## C Nash (Mar 19, 2002)

Travel Trailer Manufacturers

Don't know about the QC of the newer Airstreams but, owned a 58, 63 and 81 and all were great TT.  Towed great and very few problems.  Just remember all can send out lemons, even the caddys of the TT. 
Sometimes even the chevys are pretty good

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## JeffandSuzanne (Mar 20, 2002)

Travel Trailer Manufacturers

Hello, C Nash. . .ours is a 1998 and the QC is superb.  We bought it last December from a retired-from-retirement couple.  They kept every shred of paperwork and owner's manuals on everything in the trailer, from the Hensley Arrow Hitch and Select Comfort bed down to the undercounter can opener and vacumn cleaner-all included in the price!
We love it!

Almost full-timers in a white 1999 Ford E-250 Regency Van, pulling a 30ft. Airstream w/Hensley Arrow hitch


----------

